# Some of my other animals



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm sorry, am I seeing things?? Are Kaits nails... PINK?? ROFL, that is sooo un-you and at the same time sooooo YOU. 

Glad you found the battery Yay!!! Think of all the fantastic pictures you'll be able to take of Z-man from day one 

And WHERE may I ask are the photos of Blue and Savannah and the geckos who I don't know the names of ??


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol everyone thinks she's a boy when they first see her, now no one has an excuse to be confused!

And the other critters will be next, and besides, you know what savannah looks like  I was just being lazy and didn't feel like uploading more pics.


----------

